# newfs fails



## erikf154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Running the following command (7.2-RELEASE-p8)

```
newfs -U /dev/da4s1
```
on a 2TB USB drive, but it fails with

```
cg 0: bad magic number
```

Tried several times, but same issue every time..


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2011)

Partition that you want to format has bad magic number, you need to change it to match UFS.
If this is the only partition on that drive, you can format entire drive without partitioning it.
In this case `# newfs -U /dev/da4`

otherwise gpart(8) could help you (probably delete partition and create new one)


----------



## erikf154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Great, it worked by not creating a slice with fdisk, just one big volume with newfs as you said 

Thanks!


----------

